# Bears in AK



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26804978&ni...d-bear-mauling-&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-3

Have a Good friend that used to guide for bears in Alaska and he said that the most dangerous Bear was one that was shot and wounded.. had some crazy stories about it.. He told me a story of a guide that shot his client on accident.. His client shot the bear and the deal was if you shoot stay put and do not move. well his client shot the bear wounded it then started to move around, as the bear rolled around in the brush came out charging and the guide pulled a gun to shoot the wounded animal his client moved into line of fire.. Was not a good ending to it...He said that they never had a problem with a bear that was wounded by archery.. must be the commotion with the big bang he thought.

As I am headed up to Izembek AK in two weeks. This has the wife on edge a bit... Not going to hunt Bears but it is bear central... Might have to go buy some bear spray...


----------

